# How to Create a Website



## art_monu (May 15, 2011)

Hello, I want to create a website but I don't know HTML and other languages. Can you tell the best and the simplest resources(ebooks, websites, forums, articles) which can help me with making a website. Please help..!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 15, 2011)

Refer W3Schools Online Web Tutorials


----------



## Roshan9415 (May 15, 2011)

Go to w3schools.com .


----------



## Vyom (May 15, 2011)

art_monu said:


> Hello, I want to create a website but I don't know HTML and other languages. Can you tell the best and the simplest resources(ebooks, websites, forums, articles) which can help me with making a website. Please help..!!!



If you have no expertise in any language whatsoever, then you can start by making your website on the blog platform such as Wordpress or Tumblr.
Its easy setting up an account, and assigning themes etc. No knowledge required! 
You can later move on to your own domain name, hosting on the same platform, like of WordPress.


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

I recommend Lifehacker's Complete Beginner's Guide to "How to Make a Web Site" for starting out. 

After learning HTML, you probably will be moving on to learning Javascript. Here's a Lifehacker's Complete Beginner's Guide to "Learn to Code: Javascript" for just the basics of JavaScript.



> *PLEASE DON'T USE W3SCHOOLS AT ALL!*  (No offence to posters above) The short version is that it sucks. It's full of errors, it's missing information, and while it's not 100% useless it isn't a good resource. Avoid it.
> For the long version, visit W3Fools, a site put together by the jQuery team.



_To filter out w3schools from your searches, just add "-w3schools" after your search query. Meanwhile, to get results from the Mozilla Docs Center, just prepend "mdc"._

*
Recommended resources for learning HTML and languages related to it*:

Lynda is a great learning resource. It'll cost you around $25 per month. You can just continue your subscription and pick up a new skill every month, because their library is pretty great and endless.
HTML Dog is a fantastic and comprehensive intro for HTML and CSS.
Opera Web Standards Curriculum covers the basics of web standards-based design in HTML and CSS.
Google's HTML, CSS, and Javascript from the Ground Up presents the basics of web development with video tutorials presented by Google's expert web developers.
SitePoint is a pretty good reference for HTML, CSS and JavaScript. Their documentation always mentions feature support across different browsers, and describes known browser bugs.
The W3C, itself, has a wiki-based general Learn page as well as an HTML element reference.
The MDC (Mozilla's Doc Center) takes over at intermediate CSS and covers JavaScript better than anyone.

*Books*:

CSS: The Missing Manual by David Sawyer McFarland
CSS: The Definitive Guide by Eric A. Meyer
HTML and XHTML: The Definitive Guide by Chuck Musciano and Bill Kennedy
Head First HTML with CSS and XHTML by Eric T. Freeman and Elisabeth Freeman
HTML for Dummies by Andy Harris


----------



## art_monu (May 16, 2011)

First of all thank you all for the replies. I have heard about Wordpress. But I don't want to do just a formality. Since I have decided to learn, I want to learn it completely and become capable of creating websites in actual HTML, XHTML and CSS rather than using Wordpress or Adobe Dreamweaver. 

I think buying 'Head First HTML with CSS & XHTML' would be the best option for me to get started. I have read reviews and I think this book can help me. I also have ebook of HTML, XHTML & CSS for Dummies which I can use as a reference.Moreover after learning HTML, XHTML and CSS, I can move on to learning HTML 5 which would not be possible if I use Wordpress etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2011)

The easiest way to create a completely *free* websites.

Weebly - Create a free website and a free blog


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

@art_monu: If you really want to learn something, rather than using some automated tools, then that's the best way.
Happy learning!


----------



## vizkid2005 (May 16, 2011)

@vineet369 : Thnx ....... Even I`m planning 2 make my website ... 
I wanna build it so that I can learn stuff .... 
At one point I got swayed by Joomla! (ease of use).... But NO ... I wanna learn from scratch ... I`ll do coding myself ... 

@art_monu : U can`t learn stuff widout doin it urself ....


----------



## art_monu (May 17, 2011)

Thanks vineet369 and vizkid2005. I will definitely learn HTML and CSS from scratch and do the real coding. That's the way of learning.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 17, 2011)

art_monu said:


> .
> 
> I think buying 'Head First HTML with CSS & XHTML' would be the best option for me to get started. I have read reviews and I think this book can help me. I also have ebook of HTML, XHTML & CSS for Dummies which I can use as a reference.Moreover after learning HTML, XHTML and CSS, I can move on to learning HTML 5 which would not be possible if I use Wordpress etc.



Go ahead with Head First HTML with CSS & XHTML, excellent book, you'll love it.


----------



## sunzeal (May 18, 2011)

Hi

Well to create a good website via HTML,PHP etc is kinda tough, it takes lot of time and you need a good visual imagination to make a good one.

I would suggest you to work with CMS, or forums like phpBB, that's what i did, atleast it will help you understanding the installation of websites, phpMyAdmin, database etc etc.


----------



## art_monu (May 18, 2011)

@liverpool_fan: I just ordered that book on Flipcart.. 
Hope I will enjoy..!!!


----------



## rajeevk (May 18, 2011)

If you are a beginner then start with a free website making websites like 
webs.com
weebly.com
wix.com
yola.com                            then create your own.

You can also take help of the online tutorials.


----------



## rashmi (May 18, 2011)

Hi,You can easily create websites when u depend more on certain open source softwares.Try joomla,Drupal,wordpress and many more.......I recommend you to follow w3schools to know the basics.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2011)

art_monu said:


> Hello, I want to create a website but I don't know HTML and other languages. Can you tell the best and the simplest resources(ebooks, websites, forums, articles) which can help me with making a website. Please help..!!!



yes Learn HTML & CSS & also javascript for cool effects 

Btw if u want to rapidly develope a website then use Dreamweaver.here u can drag & drop the controls u want in ur website without the need of coding in HTML


----------



## vizkid2005 (May 19, 2011)

@sunzeal & @rashmi : Yes, it`s tough ..... but to learn stuff he will hav 2 work his way up .... As u said there are tools like joomla and wordpress etc. .... but they wont help art_monu learn the languages ..... the tools just make it TOO easy .... he can always learn from online forums ... 4 example : there is ample of support regarding php on php.net .... 

@art_ monu : nice buy .. for the head first book ... I own one myself ... head first is a superb series ....... keep it up ..... plz post a link of your site .....


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 19, 2011)

art_monu said:


> First of all thank you all for the replies. I have heard about Wordpress. But I don't want to do just a formality. Since I have decided to learn, I want to learn it completely and become capable of creating websites in actual HTML, XHTML and CSS rather than using Wordpress or Adobe Dreamweaver.
> 
> I think buying 'Head First HTML with CSS & XHTML' would be the best option for me to get started. I have read reviews and I think this book can help me. I also have ebook of HTML, XHTML & CSS for Dummies which I can use as a reference.Moreover after learning HTML, XHTML and CSS, I can move on to learning HTML 5 which would not be possible if I use Wordpress etc.



Great! That's the best way to become a good web developer. I suggest you go for W3Schools tutorials first and then move on to advanced books/references. W3Schools' tutorials are really good you can practice it there itself with their online editor.


----------



## nishantve1 (May 19, 2011)

Go to Learn Web Design Online Free It the best


----------



## art_monu (May 20, 2011)

@vizkid2005: ya, I will definetely post my website when I am done.But for now I am reading the Head First HTML and it's so easy and a lot fun. This book is simply amazing.. I wonder why other writers don't learn a lesson from this one.. ? If not pictures, they can put in some humor at least. 

One thing that I don't like is that the Indian edition of book is not fully coloured except a few 10 or 15 pages.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 21, 2011)

You dont need to learn HTML or PHP
Check "Wordpress" and "Blogger"
Basic Knowledge of HTML will help you ...


----------



## sygeek (May 24, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> You dont need to learn HTML or PHP
> Check "Wordpress" and "Blogger"
> Basic Knowledge of HTML will help you ...


I don't think he needs a blog-based system site. Why don't you guys just encourage him to learning HTML..


----------



## Vyom (May 24, 2011)

^^ Too Late!
He's already "encouraged" 



art_monu said:


> Thanks vineet369 and vizkid2005. I will definitely learn HTML and CSS from scratch and do the real coding. That's the way of learning.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 25, 2011)

Learning HTML is good and easy....go for it..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 14, 2011)

is the scratch you guys are talking about the one which allows us to make our own games??

and i'm also going to learn html or php. please suggest..
and dont suggest me to blog..
very little knowledge there..


----------

